# New Penn Battle Spinning Reel



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I seen on a web site that Penn is coming out with a new spinning reel called Battle in Sept and was wondering if anybody has heard anything about them ... looks something like the conquer reel


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Here's what I found with a Google search...looks interesting...The BTL4000 looks like a great spanish reel.

____________

This reel is a pre-order and will ship in early September 2010.


PENN BATTLE SPINNING REEL Built to Win the War Between Man and Fish
Sometimes a little skirmish breaks out and the angler simply reels in the fish. But other times, it’s an all out war and the winner of the clash is not determined till the very end. The new PENN® Battle® spinning reel gives the angler the advantage, producing catches instead of just hook ups.

The full metal one-piece body and sideplate maintain precise gear alignment under heavy loads. And on the inside are more fishing fighting features like the Techno- balancedTM rotor that provides a smooth retrieve and won’t compress under load. Six shielded stainless steel ball bearings plus an anti-reverse bearing add to the performance. The main shaft is stainless steel for added corrosion protection and durability.

Beneath the machined, anodized aluminum spool are HT-100TM drag washers that have a wide adjustment range and stay calm, cool and collected in the heat of battle. No need for a mono backing with the spool, it is equipped with a superline spool band to keep braids from slipping. And to keep a secure grip on the handle, the Battle has an oversized soft touch knob.

Features:
• One-piece aluminum frame
• 7 Ball bearings
• Oversized HT-100 drag system

Comes in 7 different sizes


BTL2000
6.2:1, 115yd/6lb, 9.6oz, Max drag 5.4lb, 7 bearings

BTL3000
6.2:1, 170/8lb, 11.6oz, max drag 6.0lb, 7 bearings

BTL4000
6.2:1, 230/10, 12.6oz, max drag 25.0 lb, 7 bearings

BTL5000
5.6:1, 220/15, 20.3oz, max drag 25.0lb, 7 bearings

BTL6000
5.6:1, 280/17, 21.8oz, max drag 25.0lb, 7 bearings

BTL7000
5.3:1, 310/20, 27.8oz, max drag 25.0lb, 7 bearings

BTL8000
5.3:1, 350/25, 29.2oz, max drag 25.0lb, 7 bearings


Price- Around 100 Dollars


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

looks to be about the same write up I saw ... Kinda looking around for a good reel for the Mrs 9' Star rod ... and the same size too ... the next size up gets to be a little heavier and probably b a little too much on her rod ...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

found this pic too


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Looks like a revamp on the Sargus.....


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

so is that a good thing ... was the Sargus a good reel ?


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

surfchunker said:


> so is that a good thing ... was the Sargus a good reel ?



Yes, it is a nice reel. Looks like they are giving the Sargus the HT-100 drag system.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

surfchunker said:


> so is that a good thing ... was the Sargus a good reel ?


I have a couple and have no complaints at all.....


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

That thing looks just like the Sargus and has the same gear ratio is close to the same weight and should only be around $15 or so more. I wonder if they are planning on ending production of the Sargus. Might get some good deals on the Sargus come September.


----------



## OBX8ozbomber (May 11, 2010)

*Penn Reels*

Already some good deals on the Sargus, go to Penn Reels For Sale; bought a 6000 & 7000 for less than $60 ea. new in the box, w/ warr. just time consuming cuz there is 75 pgs of penn stuff, new & used. But I saved $40-50 ea. off retail


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

OBX8ozbomber said:


> Already some good deals on the Sargus, go to Penn Reels For Sale; bought a 6000 & 7000 for less than $60 ea. new in the box, w/ warr. just time consuming cuz there is 75 pgs of penn stuff, new & used. But I saved $40-50 ea. off retail


Are you talking about running a google search or is this a web site.


----------



## OBX8ozbomber (May 11, 2010)

*Penn Reels*

You can Google Penn Reels, then find the site, 75 pgs of penn stuff. Just recieved a 950ssm for $90, what a TANK! 300+yds of line on a spinner?!?


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Ok a Google turns up 400000 hits. What is the site?


----------

